# Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'



## Romsl (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

versuche gerade gloox zum Laufen zu bringen aber ich bekomme waehrend der Ausfuehrung von make folgenden Fehler


```
{standard input}:2225: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2226: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2233: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2234: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2244: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2249: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2288: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2292: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2297: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2298: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2305: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2306: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2316: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2321: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2360: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2367: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
{standard input}:2368: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
make[3]: *** [jid.lo] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/playx/tmp_pxp/gloox-0.9-pre5/src'
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/playx/tmp_pxp/gloox-0.9-pre5/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/playx/tmp_pxp/gloox-0.9-pre5'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Ich verwende folgende Architektur:


```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 15
model           : 33
model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 280
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 2392.568
cache size      : 1024 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni
bogomips        : 4791.87
TLB size        : 1088 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 15
model           : 33
model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 280
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 2392.568
cache size      : 1024 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni
bogomips        : 4784.41
TLB size        : 1088 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 2
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 15
model           : 33
model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 280
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 2392.568
cache size      : 1024 KB
physical id     : 1
siblings        : 2
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni
bogomips        : 4784.40
TLB size        : 1088 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 3
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 15
model           : 33
model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 280
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 2392.568
cache size      : 1024 KB
physical id     : 1
siblings        : 2
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni
bogomips        : 4784.39
TLB size        : 1088 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

Bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grusse,
  -- Romsl


----------

